# Hopefully new hope for some forms of cancer



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Have been very busy with taking care of my boys Bae Lee and Keeper. Bae Lee had been diagnosed with inoperable Thyroid cancer. Took him 6 hours to WSU in Pullman to get radiation therapy. While he was there they discovered 2 different skin cancers: mast cell grade 1 and soft tissue sarcoma intermediate grade. Had those operated on. His thyroid tumor is now shrinking, lung nodules (metastasis sites) are small, but will need to be monitored with radiographs every 3 months.

Then had the vets go over his brother Keeper from top to bottom. Found soft tissue sarcoma Hemangio on front leg between knee and shoulder. Could not get it all because of location. It was grade 1. Met with the oncologist today and we will be trying something relatively new which is electrochemotherapy. It will take 2 treatments for Keeper. We are still waiting for the radiographs from Keeper's lungs to be sure he does not have metastasis. Usually it is locally invasive and rarely metastasizes. 

Below is a link to a news story on the Electrochemotherapy. Maybe it can save more of our goldies.

Expert Advice from the Animal Medical Center

In case the link does not work, google King5news Seattle, A New Day Dr. Chelsea Tripp.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bae Lee and Kooper. 

Thanks for sharing the link of the new treatment, hope it helps Kooper. 

My thoughts and prayers to you and the boys.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will pray for speedy and complete recovery for your beautiful boys. Bae Lee's prognosis sounds optimistic and it must be a great relief to know that the tumor is shrinking. WSU sounds _excellent_ in finding the 2 skin cancers so they could be removed. 

How wise you were to have Keeper thoroughly checked as well. I think my Chance had the same type of tumor removed from his chest in September. it goes by a number of names (Hemangiopericytoma is one of them) and the behavior is what you said about Keeper's - locally invasive yet rarely metastacizes. Keep this thought front and center. I asked for the lab report on Chance and read it myself.

I really appreciate the link you included. Chance did not end up needing further treatment with this one but my boy is prone to lumps, bumps, and cysts and I am very interested in the advances being made in cancer treatments.

It is a long distance to WSU for you to travel. Will Keeper get the electrochemotherapy treatments at WSU also? 

You have a lot on your plate but the great care your boys are getting makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for the support Carolina Mom and Goldy! Fortunately the Electrochemo is available in Seattle, which will probably be at worse a 2 hour commute due to traffic. It is not available at WSU and apparently not available at but a few places on the west coast. Dr. Tripp got her training in Europe where it is more well known.

If anyone had told us a year ago, that we would have this many types of cancer in 2 brothers, I would have been a basket case. I have never ever driven in ice and have always been terrified of driving on bad roads-spent most of my life in Southern CA. I drove 6 hours over roads that had at least half an inch of ice and snow on much of it on hilly terrain in the middle of nowhere with only the boys and me and we made it without any incident. Basically by the grace of God, because if I had to use my brakes, we would not have made it! 

We've also been blessed with an amazing oncologist that laid out all of our options and help direct us, with very little profit for her practice. She knows all of the studies of every type of cancer, stage and surgery outcomes. Everything goes thru her, although most of the tests were done by our vet less expensively. She gave us a plan to take back to our local vet with timelines and signals for when to get radiographs and when to know when we might need treatment. Having the right oncologist I believe, is what has hopefully bought our boys more sweet time, if we are fortunate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You are so very lucky to have found such a wonderful Vet, your boys are in great care. 

My thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*



PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much for the support Carolina Mom and Goldy! Fortunately the Electrochemo is available in Seattle, which will probably be at worse a 2 hour commute due to traffic. It is not available at WSU and apparently not available at but a few places on the west coast. Dr. Tripp got her training in Europe where it is more well known.
> 
> If anyone had told us a year ago, that we would have this many types of cancer in 2 brothers, I would have been a basket case. I have never ever driven in ice and have always been terrified of driving on bad roads-spent most of my life in Southern CA. I drove 6 hours over roads that had at least half an inch of ice and snow on much of it on hilly terrain in the middle of nowhere with only the boys and me and we made it without any incident. Basically by the grace of God, because if I had to use my brakes, we would not have made it!
> 
> We've also been blessed with an amazing oncologist that laid out all of our options and help direct us, with very little profit for her practice. She knows all of the studies of every type of cancer, stage and surgery outcomes. Everything goes thru her, although most of the tests were done by our vet less expensively. She gave us a plan to take back to our local vet with timelines and signals for when to get radiographs and when to know when we might need treatment. Having the right oncologist I believe, is what has hopefully bought our boys more sweet time, if we are fortunate.


Praying for you, Baelee and Keeper. I have all of the admiration in the world for you, driving in ice, because I'm terrified, too. God is there for us, when we ask for his help!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Response to your situation*



PrincessDi said:


> Have been very busy with taking care of my boys Bae Lee and Keeper. Bae Lee had been diagnosed with inoperable Thyroid cancer. Took him 6 hours to WSU in Pullman to get radiation therapy. While he was there they discovered 2 different skin cancers: mast cell grade 1 and soft tissue sarcoma intermediate grade. Had those operated on. His thyroid tumor is now shrinking, lung nodules (metastasis sites) are small, but will need to be monitored with radiographs every 3 months.
> 
> Then had the vets go over his brother Keeper from top to bottom. Found soft tissue sarcoma Hemangio on front leg between knee and shoulder. Could not get it all because of location. It was grade 1. Met with the oncologist today and we will be trying something relatively new which is electrochemotherapy. It will take 2 treatments for Keeper. We are still waiting for the radiographs from Keeper's lungs to be sure he does not have metastasis. Usually it is locally invasive and rarely metastasizes.
> 
> ...





I am thinking speedy recovery for both of your 'kids' with lots of white light !!! I am so glad you found this new therapy to use for your cancer situation! Looks very promising and I am keeping the article. Thank you and good luck!. 
!!

Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15
My Forever Golden
Skye - 11/13/15 - Gotcha Day


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lungs are clear and Keeper has an appointment next Wednesday (possibly Monday if there is a cancellation) with Dr. Tripp for Electrochemo.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry you are going through this with your boys. Sounds like you are on top of it and doing all the right things for them. Probably why they found their way to you...so you could take care of them!!! Thoughts and prayers for Bae Lee and Keeper!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Bae Lee and Keeper


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much for the support Carolina Mom and Goldy! Fortunately the Electrochemo is available in Seattle, which will probably be at worse a 2 hour commute due to traffic. It is not available at WSU and apparently not available at but a few places on the west coast. Dr. Tripp got her training in Europe where it is more well known.
> 
> If anyone had told us a year ago, that we would have this many types of cancer in 2 brothers, I would have been a basket case. I have never ever driven in ice and have always been terrified of driving on bad roads-spent most of my life in Southern CA. I drove 6 hours over roads that had at least half an inch of ice and snow on much of it on hilly terrain in the middle of nowhere with only the boys and me and we made it without any incident. Basically by the grace of God, because if I had to use my brakes, we would not have made it!
> 
> We've also been blessed with an amazing oncologist that laid out all of our options and help direct us, with very little profit for her practice. She knows all of the studies of every type of cancer, stage and surgery outcomes. Everything goes thru her, although most of the tests were done by our vet less expensively. She gave us a plan to take back to our local vet with timelines and signals for when to get radiographs and when to know when we might need treatment. Having the right oncologist I believe, is what has hopefully bought our boys more sweet time, if we are fortunate.


What a story!!! Living in the northeast, we have a fair amount of snow with combination icy mix. I hate driving in that and credit you for doing it so bravely. I think this bodes very well for your boys. This was "meant to be" and the doctors treating them seem to be world class!!!

I agree that is good that we don't know what the future holds in some cases. It sounds like you have tremendous inner strength and are taking such fabulous care of your boys. 

Sending you prayers and good thoughts for Bae Lee and Keeper.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are going through this with your 2 beautiful boys, sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Keeping Bae Lee, Keeper, and you in my thoughts. All my best wishes are being sent out to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got back home with Keeper. They had a cancellation for today (which Monday is the only day that they do the Electrochemo).  He's still a bit sleepy from the anesthesia, but is fine other wise. He will require one more treatment in 3 weeks, since his tumor was borderline under an intermediate grade. Also, since his brother has 3 types of cancer and since his grew so quickly, we're doing the one more treatment.

Dr. Chelsea Tripp is amazing. As I think I mentioned before, she went to Europe to get training on this so that she could bring it back. She trained another oncologist in New Jersey and their goal is to work their way to the middle of the country and train every oncologist that they can so that it is more widely available. Her clinic is small and in a strip mall. The goal is to keep the cost down for their patients so that more people can get their dogs and cats treated. She said that this past weekend, she trained an oncologist in Durango. 

Really hoping that this is the magic bullet and feeling blessed that we have this option!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like it went well. I think you're making all the right choices. Saying prayers for continued improvement for Keeper and Bae Lee.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds like you have a briliant vet and that it went well today. It must be so tough for you at the moment  Sammy sends you all special golden hugs from the UK!


----------

